# Fish ID



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Out here throwing a bass Assasin jig head tipped with a shrimp and caught this fella. 16" long


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Lizard Fish


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

lizard fish for sure


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep lizard.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Pretty big one too.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks fellas


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

scamp candy!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

flounder/redfish bait. well, halibut bait in california. i'm sure a 22"+ flounder would kill that thing.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have caught one on a Stretch 25 before. That fish thinks it is seven feet long and can eat a shark.


----------



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

sweet looking rod!


----------

